# 2 year old conformation?



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I know I have posted before, but now I have a better pic of Breeze. This is the only good one, so from just this side view... I was wondering if her conformation is better, does she have good conformation, or okay, or bad? What is wrong by the looks of this photo, and what will change as she ages more? 

Here is the pic... sorry I do not have more.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty good horse and a pretty darn good photo to. She is a little straight thru the hock but the hock is nice and low. Her shoulder is a bit steep and her neck ties in low at the bottom. 

What are you and Breeze planning to do?


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you! And I am planning on getting her into barrel racing or maybe team penning in the future, if I can find a team Lol, I am wanting her to become an all around ranch, show, rodeo horse. 

I will try and get more photo's of the back and front of her also.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Breeze is looking good she is growing up nicely  She is not a bad conformed horse, very pretty.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice! Am I seeing this right, does she have blue eyes? Very cool!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spotted said:


> Very nice! Am I seeing this right, does she have blue eyes? Very cool!


She has 1 blue eye and 1 brown eye, thank you!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She will make a good ranch horse. She is built a little down hill. Nothing that cannot be over come wtih training.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, thanks, she is just 2, so I think she might have a higher whithers when she matures, she is growing really fast, when I got her she was 13hh, that was 6 months ago, now she is 14.1hh, going from when I last measured her a few weeks ago. 

Do yall think she'll be tall, or shorter and stalkier?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Measure mid knee to the hairline above the hoof you can approximate how many hands by how many inches measured. Like if you measures 15 inches she will be around 15 hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think shes a super nice looking horse, especially for her age!! Really looking forward to seeing how she matures!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice looking horse, pointing out anything would really just be being picky. Looks like she would do OK at whatever you want to have a go at.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks I will try measuring where you said peppy! This summer I am wanting to get serious into her groundwork, doing the clinton anderson method, and whatever else works. She has already been saddled for the first time yesterday, and she did great, she had a nice low headset, and I am hoping she will be a good mount once she is broke. She didn't even care when the saddle was on her.


----------

